# Looking For Rock Bass Player In Toronto



## marcusbucci (Jan 30, 2008)

my band is looking for a bass player in toronto. around the age of 20 would be good. experience needed. also good gear and can drive. www.myspace.com/marcusbucci is what we r playin. we r looking for sumone whos serious and would tour. [email protected] is my email if anyone is interested.


----------

